# Barney Mack, Yorkie/Jack Russell cross



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

This cute little guy is Barney Mack, He's with We Help Any Dog. he's a cross between a Yorkshire Terrier and a Jack Russell Terrier. His age is uncetain- it was given as 10 years old when he came into the rescue group- but we think he is younger than that- possibly 7 or 8.

He is an absolute joy, I'm lucky enough to be fostering him, and he's made me laugh every day so far! He has a wonderful little personality, a happy-go-lucky little dog who wants to be by your side for a cuddle and a stroke all the time.

He is used to being a lapdog, but still has a lot of energy. He loves playing tug with me or with my lurcher, Amber. He is learning on-lead manners very quickly, and has met both of my cats. He still needs a little training with the kitties, but he has already come on in leaps and bounds and this training is ongoing.

He has been lovely with everyone he has met, including children from 13-16 years old. There are high hopes he could be rehomed with younger children but he has not yet been tested.

He is good in his crate overnight and has been very good for up to 2 hours through the crate training.

He is not a particularly yappy dog, and is learning quickly not to bark when people come to the door.

He has already learnt 'wait', 'sit' and 'gently'- he is a very smart little dog, and would truly make a wonderful addition to any family! I really can't tell you what a sweetheart he is! :001_wub:

If you're interested in Barney, contact Jac or Jo at We Help Any Dog 
We Help Any Dog

WHAD are also on facebook!


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Barney is now safe with my cats, he is also accepting of love and cuddles from people from age 5+, he was very fussed over at a dog show he went to at the weekend  . Of course long term living with children is something we can't test him for, but he is a very happy, attention-loving little guy.

Barney is still looking for his forever home!


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

**Update**

Barney is STILL looking for his forever home. He is such a loving, friendly and happy little dog, he would make such an excellent companion!

He still gets a bit excited around the cats, though he won't harm them, so we're still working on his calm approach to them.

He walks very well on a harness, and has now met a large variety of dogs of all types and sizes, and lots of people and he's been fine with everyone.

He is much more polite when taking treats now, and has started playing more and more with my two dogs, and with me.

If you are interested in Barney please fill out an application form here-
We Help Any Dog

Or find WHAD on facebook as 'we help any dog'

Barney needs a new home, he is the most charming little guy!


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

*bumpety-bump*


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Awww, well that's done it....

I want to bring him home to live with Doodles and Roo.


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Horse and Hound said:


> Awww, well that's done it....
> 
> I want to bring him home to live with Doodles and Roo.


He DOES neeeed a home  :thumbup:


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Is he still looking? What area are you in?


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm in Mid-Kent, and yes! He's still looking  we've had so little interest in this little guy- none of us can work out why, he's just such a sweetie :001_wub:


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

I think Terriers really are a love em or hate em type...and I flipping love em! I wouldn't be without my little rat dog!

OH has talked sense into me, we physically can't afford another dog. :frown2: Otherwise I'd have him in a shot.


----------



## Petloversdigest (Dec 10, 2010)

God bless you AmberNero, for not only fostering him but also for teaching him some basics while he is with you. I hope he finds a forever home soon....


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

********BREAKING NEWS******* 
GREAT NEWS!

BARNEY has been to the vet for a checkup and she says he is 3 or 4 years old, not 7-10!         *

We knew he was younger than his old owner said but not this much younger! :thumbup:



Horse and Hound said:


> I think Terriers really are a love em or hate em type...and I flipping love em! I wouldn't be without my little rat dog!
> 
> OH has talked sense into me, we physically can't afford another dog. :frown2: Otherwise I'd have him in a shot.


Don't worry, it's lovely just to know people think he's a great little dog, gives me a lot of hopeto find him a home soon  He won't be put to sleep whatever happens.



Petloversdigest said:


> God bless you AmberNero, for not only fostering him but also for teaching him some basics while he is with you. I hope he finds a forever home soon....


Thats very lovely of you to say, but I'm really not doing that much :lol: the real people who need the priase are the owners of the rescue group!

Fingers crossed Barney finds his forever home soon!


----------



## Rekhi (Jul 11, 2012)

We would like to take barney home. We are new to this site and a little unsure what to do. We would love to have him could anyone help?


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi, I'm very sorry, this is an old thread and I didn't update it, he has been rehomed happily for months now! 

I hope you find a lovely yorkie who needs a home soon, you could try Dogs for Adoption & Rescue - DogsBlog.com, or many tears dog rescue.

Best of luck! xx


----------

